# Bought My First Braided Line To Try This Year



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

I've seen numerous comments about using a backer line. I think one fellow said he put electric tape on the spool before the braid. Why is there a need for this?


----------



## gobrowntruck21 (Jan 3, 2009)

So you don't use a whole spool of expensive line when only the last 10% of it is in the water.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

That and because after the line goes through a few wet dry cycles and sun exposure, braid will slip on your spool and that is a pain. Since it does not stretch braid will not cinch it's self down to the spool like mono will when stress/tension is put on it, I don't care how you tie it. When I first used braid I was once spooled by a fish and it was all line slip,I felt like a moron. I use 12lb mono and spool about 20 yds. on my baitcasters and spinning reels before loading the mono.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Some braid is not round and will "cut into" itself....when you first put it on some people will not pack it tight, after casting for awhile that part of the line loosens more, then when you get into a big fish or get hung up you're tightly winding this part of the line into loose line and you get a "nest" from flat line cutting into the line on the spool. This normally happens with the 3-4 strand braid, now they have 8-strand that is perfectly round and it lays perfect in the spool...if you spool your reel correctly it will not cause this issue.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

gobrowntruck21 said:


> So you don't use a whole spool of expensive line when only the last 10% of it is in the water.


With braid you can unspool and rewind it the opposite way and you have new line for the next year


----------



## Shaggy (Oct 24, 2008)

Thanks guys...I learned something that might have caused me to chuck it the first time out. I appreciate that!!!


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

Hey Shaggy, 
Just some tips since this is your first time using braid

1. It is very sensitive, you'll "feel" more stuff going on, it may take awhile to tell if it's bouncing off the bottom, a rock, or a bite. Once you use it and can tell the difference it's amazing feedback.
2. No need to "set the hook" like a Pro, since there is no stretch, a wrist twitch is sufficient, all you do is create TENSION, the pole, line, hook, and drag should do the work hooking a fish.
3. No need for a Flouro leader, unless you're in super clear water or fishing with heavy braid. Most 15lb 8-strand braid is right at 2.5lb Mono diameter, I'm sorry...fish aren't gonna see that line if you have a nice bait on the end of it
4. You can do things that you normally wouldn't...like throwing into submerged trees, weeds, rocks, etc, that you normally wouldn't because you don't want to loose you lure. With braid you can pull hooks straight or lures free and when you can't do this... DO NOT wrap the braid around your hand and pull...you might only get a stub back Man, that stuff is strong
Hey have fun and Good Fishing


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

if you dont like joining two lines, like me, try using surgical tape as backing. i tie the braid on, wrap the spool with tape over top of the first few rows of braid. it will keep your braid from slipping and it takes up space on the spool so you dont have to use as much line to fill.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Like Intimidator stated,don't wrap the braid around your bare hand to "free it" if you get snagged. If you do then I hope you got some bandaids and like the feeling of fishing the rest of the day with severe paper cuts. That's kinda what it feels like if you do decide to use a bare hand on it. I found that out the hard way back in 2007 before I'd ever touched braided line and found someones' nice exspensive lure hanging from a tree branch. Being the goofball I am sometimes I decided to retrieve said lure and ended up cussing myself the rest of the day because of the cuts on my fingers.


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

lordofthepunks said:


> if you dont like joining two lines, like me, try using surgical tape as backing. i tie the braid on, wrap the spool with tape over top of the first few rows of braid. it will keep your braid from slipping and it takes up space on the spool so you dont have to use as much line to fill.


Now, most of the newer reels will state if they are made for braid, some even come with a braid only spool, all of my reels are made for braid and backing is not needed, and I have never had a problem....so far!

I don't believe in joining two lines either, as backing or as a leader, I just don't think either is necessary. You can back braid like you said if your spool isn't set up for braid. As for leaders, Braid is so thin now, plus I agree, the less knots the better. I think fish will be concentrating on your lure and presentation to see if its an easy meal, instead of getting out the microscope to check out your line.


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

It's all about stopping Line Slip and the Line Cutting into itself as the previous members have already stated.

Simply using a little mono, electrical tape, or anything that allows that braid to gain some grip will save you that issue...however, attaching the line to mono allows for a full spool of line if thats something you need.


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

The only time I ever had with braid slipping was the first time I spooled one of my reels with the stuff. Ever since then I've always used a mono backer behind it. Never had a bass or cat or whatever spool me down to the point that the mono backing become a problem. I've went as far as to join to pieces of braid together and didn't have a problem that day either. Although I did it in a pinch and only caught 6 or 7 largemouths ther rest of my day out it's not something I think I'd wanna have to do again. Just for the reason of "You never know".


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> The only time I ever had with braid slipping was the first time I spooled one of my reels with the stuff. Ever since then I've always used a mono backer behind it. Never had a bass or cat or whatever spool me down to the point that the mono backing become a problem. I've went as far as to join to pieces of braid together and didn't have a problem that day either. Although I did it in a pinch and only caught 6 or 7 largemouths ther rest of my day out it's not something I think I'd wanna have to do again. Just for the reason of "You never know".


I think everyone goes through that learning process with braid, hopefully our experiences can help someone else out so they don't have to go through those frustrations. I think the worst braid I ever used was the first Spiderwire, the coating on it would get sticky, I watched several lures go sailing off into the sunset before I ripped it off and went to PP


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanfully I learned my lessons early on with braid. Never tried the SpiderWire stuff so I don't know how it is but I'll take your word on it. Can't wait to put on the Daiwa 55lb stuff you let me have,so ready to go frogging and flipping/pitching with it.


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

I too just got my 1st set of braid to try. It's going to be interesting!!


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

qpan13 said:


> I too just got my 1st set of braid to try. It's going to be interesting!!


Good luck and keep us posted on what your thoughts are about it. What kind did you get BTW?


----------



## Intimidator (Nov 25, 2008)

spfldbassguy said:


> Thanfully I learned my lessons early on with braid. Never tried the SpiderWire stuff so I don't know how it is but I'll take your word on it. Can't wait to put on the Daiwa 55lb stuff you let me have,so ready to go frogging and flipping/pitching with it.


I think you're gonna like the Daiwai...it won't be long now


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

spfldbassguy said:


> Good luck and keep us posted on what your thoughts are about it. What kind did you get BTW?


Suffix 50 lb .. I got this because of the great reviews I read on it. Hopefully it's as good as what people have said. I'll def post my thoughts on it after I use it a few times.


----------

